# rabbit's art thread



## sketchrabbit (Mar 4, 2018)

*hey everyone! I usually post my work on my FA account but I also hoped to start my own sketchbook thread here too. I hope you like it. ^^ Thank you for looking.*

I'll start off with my most recent drawing for the first post! it's of my character Estella, in a sailor moon theme.


----------



## LeyJackalope (Mar 5, 2018)

I love the whole aesthetic of that picture, the painterly feel goes very well with your proportioning. And the way it's contrasted with the darker lines is just brilliant!

Not to mention that's an adorable catgirl, hope to see Estella again! :3


----------



## Synpie (Mar 5, 2018)

Yasss serving so much justice in the cutest way! She is so cute! And love your style those eyes are just amazinggggg!!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Mar 6, 2018)

LeyJackalope said:


> I love the whole aesthetic of that picture, the painterly feel goes very well with your proportioning. And the way it's contrasted with the darker lines is just brilliant!
> 
> Not to mention that's an adorable catgirl, hope to see Estella again! :3


Thank you so much for taking the time to write such a lovely comment! ^^ I will keep on drawing her!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Mar 6, 2018)

Synpie said:


> Yasss serving so much justice in the cutest way! She is so cute! And love your style those eyes are just amazinggggg!!


Hehe thank you so much!! I appreciate it! ^^


----------



## sketchrabbit (Aug 28, 2019)

I found my thread again >< I'll start to post some new things I've made since last year!




Animation of Isabelle from Animal Crossing ^^


----------



## sketchrabbit (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's two anthro commissions I painted for two different customers in the past 6 mth ^^


----------



## sketchrabbit (Aug 30, 2019)

just finished an animation of my character mimi! 

I do kemono style live2d animation for commission, please visit my threads here for details ^^
forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - ✿ Rabbit's Art Burrow ✿ LIVE2D ANIMATIONS, SKETCHES, PAINTINGS & MORE! [$20-$200+]
forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - ✿ Rabbit's Art Flash Sale! ✿ LIVE2D Animated Characters $50! Limited Time/Slots


----------



## sketchrabbit (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning/afternoon/night!
Here's another post of a recent drawing, komajiro and komasan...




I wanted to draw them in my own kind of style and make the shading soft and fluffy, so they look like squishy marshmallows~
I actually enjoyed watching Yokai Watch even though it's not aimed at my demographic (kids at my old work were watching it so I was passively watching too while I was doing stuff), there are some jokes thrown in there for adults which is what caught my attention. I remember I went home and watched another episode because I was curious about the show!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2019)

nice


----------



## sketchrabbit (Aug 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> nice


Thanks!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Sep 3, 2019)

recent commission, created a ghost character and animated him for my friend!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Sep 3, 2019)

Here is an animation I did a few weeks ago, it's Vesta from Animal Crossing (floating in the stars)!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Sep 4, 2019)

Selection from minipups by máire
I made a new sticker on my redbubble! I'll be making lots of dog breeds so please stay tuned ^^


----------



## sketchrabbit (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi, good morning/afternoon/night!
I have another animation to post in my thread, this one is Scorbunny from the new Pokemon games! I love this character a lot, but I'm very biased, I have a rabbit obsession.

Hope you like it, especially if you're a fan of the new Pokemon! I'll be drawing and animating some more new Pokemon soon, you can follow me here at my FA account if you'd like to see!
Userpage of sketchrabbit -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I have a commission thread on the forums as well, you're very welcome to check it out! I'll post the link just below.
forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - ✿ Rabbit's Art Burrow ✿ LIVE2D ANIMATIONS, SKETCHES, PAINTINGS & MORE! [$20-$200+]

Have a great day!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi again! I'm here with a commission from recently.
*⇣ Bull character in tank animation! This was a 9 frame animation requested by a customer of their character riding in a specific tank and wearing a specific helmet! (I was provided images for reference of a real life tank model and a helmet) They were also to be made into a chibi version, of course!
I can do these kinds of details in commissions and I'm specialised in making chibi and cute art! Please check out my commissions thread in the forums here: forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - ✿ Rabbit's Art Burrow ✿ LIVE2D ANIMATIONS, SKETCHES, PAINTINGS & MORE! [$20-$200+] ⇣




Have a great day! *


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi again! Here is a commission I finished recently for my great customer, it is their character, the gritty/noir vibe was very fun to play with.


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 25, 2019)

my new adoptable species, lunettes, are finally being uploaded!




adopt page: www.furaffinity.net: LUNETTE ADOPT. Ophis [OPEN] by rabbitadopts

here is a little about my species...

*a b o u t L U N E T T E S:*
Lunettes are a closed species created by myself (sketchrabbit). They are tied very closely to the moon and karma.
Each Lunette has a lunar halo. The appearance of the halo is affected by the karmic blessing/backlash they get from their actions. Karmic backlash and a change in their lunar halo has slight negative physical effects on Lunettes but nothing overly serious.
Lunettes have unique ears that have both an animal and angel-like appearance. Small wings sprout from the bottoms.
Fox like features/bodies are the most common in Lunettes but other anthro sub-species also exist (such as canines, lagomorphs and reptile) and some are very rare. Lunettes usually have between 1-6 tails, but 1-tailed Lunettes are rare.
The clothing Lunettes wear is usually very decorative and ornamental, they are enamoured with intricate and beautiful details.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 25, 2019)

She cute


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 25, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> She cute


Thank you, Alex!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

All so lovely!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> All so lovely!


Thank you very much! ♡


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 26, 2019)

The next Lunette, Mina! 
Please visit my FA adopt account here to find out more about her/adopt: www.furaffinity.net: LUNETTE ADOPT. Mina [OPEN] by rabbitadopts


----------



## SheeraArt (Oct 27, 2019)

Very nice art!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 27, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> Very nice art!


Thank you so much, Sheera! Welcome to the forums by the way, hope you have a great time here!


----------



## SheeraArt (Oct 27, 2019)

sketchrabbit said:


> Thank you so much, Sheera! Welcome to the forums by the way, hope you have a great time here!



Thank you for the warm welcome  Mabe I'll also post some of my art later on


----------



## DevourerofMortals (Oct 27, 2019)

Your art work is absolutely amazing, I love your style and how well your characters show expressions!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 27, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome  Mabe I'll also post some of my art later on


Cool! You should definitely make your own thread here and share it with everyone.


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 27, 2019)

DevourerofMortals said:


> Your art work is absolutely amazing, I love your style and how well your characters show expressions!


Thank you so much for your compliments! ♥
And welcome to the forums!


----------



## DevourerofMortals (Oct 27, 2019)

Your art style is really cute, what inspired you? Its nice to be here!


----------



## SheeraArt (Oct 27, 2019)

sketchrabbit said:


> Cool! You should definitely make your own thread here and share it with everyone.


That's my plan!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 27, 2019)

DevourerofMortals said:


> Your art style is really cute, what inspired you? Its nice to be here!


Thank you! I am inspired by artists I grew up with like Beatrix Potter and Tove Jansson.


----------



## DevourerofMortals (Oct 27, 2019)

Those are some intresting artists, I especially like beatrix potters art, now I know who made Peter rabbit!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 27, 2019)

My next adopt is uploaded! 
Userpage of rabbitadopts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SheeraArt (Oct 27, 2019)

sketchrabbit said:


> My next adopt is uploaded!
> Userpage of rabbitadopts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Just an amazing piece of art!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 28, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> Just an amazing piece of art!


Oh thank you very much!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi againnnn!
I finally finished my sona sheet, not totally done but it's the first iteration!

Wishing everyone a good November! (it's already Nov 1 here ><) Stay safe, stay healthy, stay hydrated~ ;3


----------



## SheeraArt (Oct 31, 2019)

sketchrabbit said:


> Hi againnnn!
> I finally finished my sona sheet, not totally done but it's the first iteration!
> 
> Wishing everyone a good November! (it's already Nov 1 here ><) Stay safe, stay healthy, stay hydrated~ ;3


It's just 31 Oct here, 11:30 pm. Guess I have not much time until demons and monster will come and visit me


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 1, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> It's just 31 Oct here, 11:30 pm. Guess I have not much time until demons and monster will come and visit me


Oh I hope you had a good Halloween! With not too many monsters or ghosts visiting.


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 1, 2019)

Latest commission is a 16 character full scene!! It's halloween themed and features my customers characters dressed up in specific costumes. All the characters have different and interesting designs, which make for a lot of variation when you put them all together! I could choose the groupings and where to place the characters in the scene, which was a nice artistic freedom! I read up all the characters bios and made a choice of who I thought would be fun/pretty/interesting to group together.
This is one of my biggest anthro painting scenes to date, I'm really glad to work with my customer on this!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 1, 2019)

mlem!
this is my chara stella! doing these lick YCH for 75usd ea ^^


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

sketchrabbit said:


> Oh I hope you had a good Halloween! With not too many monsters or ghosts visiting.


I am alive, so I got over it


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi hi! New lick screen painting, I'm practicing it, I think I improved a little since last one, this time I did a fox ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)

That's really good!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> That's really good!


Thank you so much! ^^


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 3, 2019)

sketchrabbit said:


> Hi hi! New lick screen painting, I'm practicing it, I think I improved a little since last one, this time I did a fox ^^



My screen is wet o.o


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 3, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> My screen is wet o.o


I might have to draw *wipes screen* version


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 3, 2019)

sketchrabbit said:


> I might have to draw *wipes screen* version



Maybe  But there's a good thing: My screen is clean now^^


----------



## kyriamask (Nov 5, 2019)

amo tu color es hermoso


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 6, 2019)

kyriamask said:


> amo tu color es hermoso


gracias por tu comentario! (perdónenme por mi mal español ^^")


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 6, 2019)

new lick screen YCH comm!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 17, 2019)

newest YCH lick screen commissions!!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Nov 17, 2019)

another YCH commission done ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 19, 2019)

So many licks!


----------



## sketchrabbit (Dec 1, 2019)

here are some more recent licks!!!


----------

